# Morph Effekt



## Kaethe (26. August 2002)

Hallo!

War letztes Wochende auf ner 500 Mann LAN und hab so ein richtig geiles CS Video gesehen. In diesem Video waren mehrere Morph Effekte, aber so richtig weiss ich nicht wie die das gemacht haben. Ich habs mal versucht nachzumachen. Unter anderem in WinMorph. Irgendwie klappt das nicht so richtig. Meine Idee is ja das man jeweils den letzten und ersten Frame des nächsten movies rausschneidet und dann miteinander "verschmelzen" lässt. Danach halt wieder einsetzen. Aber irgendwie klappt das net so richtig. 

Hab mal ein Stückchen geuppt:

Video


----------



## BubiBohnensack (26. August 2002)

Fishing for compliments?

Ich finde, es sieht gut aus. Morphen kann man ja im Prinzip auch einfach durch eine Blende.

Schau dir z.B. mal von "Pink - Don't let me get me" an.
Dort morpht die auch dauernd vor sich hin. Aber ich denke die haben einfach nur weiche Überblendungen genommen.


----------



## Kaethe (26. August 2002)

Hmmm, also das Video von Pink sieht schon echt gut aus.
Dann teste ich das mal mit ner weichen Blende.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (26. August 2002)

Das Video ist absolut fett.


----------



## goela (27. August 2002)

Es gab früher mal ein Video mit dem Titel "Cry" (Gruppe habe ich leider vergessen), dort wurden immer nur die Köpfe gezeigt, die, so weit ich mich noch erinnern kann durch eine "weiche" Überblendung gewechselt haben!

Denkbar wäre auch eine weiche Irisblende! Sonst kann ich auch nur irgendwelche Morphing-Programme empfehlen! Denke aber auch, es kommt darauf an, wie feinmaschig Du das Gitter machst mit dem Du die Vektoren für das Morphing festlegen kannst!

Irgendwie kann ich das Video nicht downloaden


----------



## Kaethe (27. August 2002)

Das Video ist aber 100% online. Mein Account bei Arco is kicksicher.

Ich hab mir mal Winmorph gesaugt. http://www.debugmode.com/winmorph/
Das Programm ist eigentlich ziemlich gut.


----------



## goela (27. August 2002)

So jetzt konnte ich auch das Video saugen!

Was man beim Morphen bedenken sollte, dass der Wechsel zwischen den Bildern eine ähnliche Struktur (ähnlich Schlüsselpunkte) hat! Denn sonst wirkt der Morphingeffekt holperig!

In Deinem Fall ist Beispiel Morphing Handgranate -> Gewehr ähnlich, auch der Ende des Gangs mit Tür! Sieht also schon verdammt gut aus!
Vielleicht musst Du mehr Vektoren setzen, damit das ganze noch flüssiger wirkt!


----------



## Kaethe (27. August 2002)

Das klingt ja so als ob ich das Video gemacht habe. Das hab ich doch von der LAN gesaugt. Ich bin nur noch am überlegen wie ich das genauso hinbekomme.


----------



## goela (27. August 2002)

Ach ist es nicht soooooo????
Na dann! Macht nix! Wenn's Du dann auch so hinbekommen hast, dann kannst Du uns ja Deine Version zeigen!


----------



## Kaethe (27. August 2002)

Lad Dir mal Winmorph runter und probiers mal aus. Is net schlecht das Proggie.


----------



## goela (27. August 2002)

Schon geschehen.....


----------



## Keule (30. August 2002)

http://www.slashcam.de/news/single/newsmeldung2920.html


----------



## BubiBohnensack (30. August 2002)

Bitte keine externen Sites verlinken. Tutorials.de soll selbständig bleiben und nicht auf andere angewiesen sein. Deshalb den Text hier in eigenen Worten schreiben oder kopieren mit Copyright auf Slashcam.


----------

